# O/T ish. Amphibian related joke.



## ophidianman (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

:lol2:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Very good Geoff


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

:rotfl::lol:


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Metal_face (Oct 2, 2008)

i dont get it :whistling2:


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

Metal_face said:


> i dont get it :whistling2:



u dnt get it lol?


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Metal_face said:


> i dont get it :whistling2:


Your joking, right? :lol2:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

quality lol


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

LmFAO! omg this is great


----------



## Metal_face (Oct 2, 2008)

oh i get it now!!! it only took a few days lol


----------

